# Mendelssohn violin concerto



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Mendelssohn violin concerto is one of my very favourite pieces of music. It was a favourite of my late father, who was a professional musician himself. Hence it always reminds me of my dad. As a lad I once bought him a recording of Campoli playing the concerto in a now venerable recording on the old Ace of Clubs.
I've got three recordings by Heifetz of the work which I love for their brilliance, as well as some other recordings. However recently I bought a second hand recording of the young Anne Sophie Mutter's recording with HvK. It contains some simply beautiful playing and has become a firm favourite with me. 
I wonder what are TC members' favourites of this work?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I love a recording I own of Isaac Stern playing the violin in this concerto....I've heard Annie-Sophie Mutter play Bach violin concertos. She is excellent! 

The concerto is one of my favorites. I first heard it when I was very young, perhaps one or two years old.... I am told that I always used to love listening ti the Mendelssohn violin concerto. 

On a more serious note, yes, I do love the concerto, and it is one of the initial works that got me interested in playing/listening to classical music. In short, it's a great piece of music!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Menuhin/Furtwängler. The work is an empty showpiece to me.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I have Henryk Szeryng with the London Symphony/Antal Dorati,Campoli with the London Philharmonic/ van Beinum and Ruggiero Ricci with the Netherlands Radio Phil/Jean Fournet.
Empty showpiece is an unfortunate description because it's a very warm,live piece of music.
I note that it is leading our violin concerto poll.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

The piece is so beautiful, nearly anyone who performs it it still sounds great


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Musician said:


> The piece is so beautiful, nearly anyone who performs it it still sounds great


Yes, a difficult piece to play badly!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

The E minor concerto has always been one of my most beloved works. It conveys so many emotions and is so expertly crafted -- it feels as if there's isn't a single note out of place (particularly in the 1st movement). Mendelssohn's innovations make it a significant and defining work of the Romantic period.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the recording by Nathan Milstein.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I've just noticed that I also have Milstein with the Philharmonia/ Barzin. Also Mischa Elman with the Vienna State Opera Orch/Golschmann. Elman along with Kreisler had the golden tone.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(sorry, unintentional double post)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I usually pick the Gitlis/Swarowsky recording, a particularly nice cadenza among other things (6:00 -), 




and also like Daniel Hope/DG, http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Dec07/Mendelssohn_Hope_4776634.htm


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I forget where I heard this lately - and it doesn't look like the right disc - but, it was definitely James Ehnes, and he blew everyone else out of the water on this work. (Though I've never heard a really bad version of this concerto - I like every one I own).


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Heifetz, but Menhuin/Furtwangler is my choice for this one. Desert Island disk.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have:

Heifetz/Munch
Zukerman/Bernstein
Grumiaux/Haitink
Stern/Ormandy

I must admit I've only listened to each recording probably once so I don't have a favorite at this point. I'll have to check out the Menhuin/Furtwangler recording.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

DavidA said:


> The Mendelssohn violin concerto is one of my very favourite pieces of music. It was a favourite of my late father, who was a professional musician himself. Hence it always reminds me of my dad. As a lad I once bought him a recording of Campoli playing the concerto in a now venerable recording on the old Ace of Clubs.
> I've got three recordings by Heifetz of the work which I love for their brilliance, as well as some other recordings. However recently I bought a second hand recording of the young Anne Sophie Mutter's recording with HvK. It contains some simply beautiful playing and has become a firm favourite with me.
> I wonder what are TC members' favourites of this work?


I too had the Campoli recording as a younger man and would like to get hold of it again. I rate Menuhin very highly in this piece and was lucky enough to see him perform it at the Albert Hall.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Alydon said:


> I too had the Campoli recording as a younger man and would like to get hold of it again. I rate Menuhin very highly in this piece and was lucky enough to see him perform it at the Albert Hall.


I had a look at Presto Classical and they have two Campoli versions.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Many thanks - will get Campoli again.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> I have:
> 
> Heifetz/Munch
> Zukerman/Bernstein
> ...


Do, it's truly great. Perhaps I was a little stupid to call it an empty showpiece without much thought -- I'll listen to it again after a while; time is probably the most important factor here. I once loved it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Do, it's truly great. Perhaps I was a little stupid to call it an empty showpiece without much thought -- I'll listen to it again after a while; time is probably the most important factor here. I once loved it.


I've also got the recording by Menuhin. Splendid of its type.

Anyone heard or got the newish recording by Ibraginova?


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Ibragimova is truly fantastic.
Very virtuous and of great recording quality.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

And yet again, Menuhin does it for me every time... What a beautiful work !


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bas said:


> Ibragimova is truly fantastic.
> Very virtuous and of great recording quality.


Don't you mean virtuosic? I don't think we can really discuss her virtue here!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My personal favorite is Hilary Hahn's recording with the Oslo Phil. Great sound quality, passionate performance, and a finale that flies. Plus the coupling of the Shostakovich VC is excellent.

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-V...8&qid=1378086577&sr=8-13&keywords=Hilary+Hahn


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lin/Philharmonia/MTT (Sony, rec.1982)
Mutter/BPO/HvK (DG, rec.1980)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Mendelssohn e minor violin concerto performance has been and probably always will be Jascha Heifetz with the Boston Symphony conducted by Charles Munch.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My favourites are
Linn/Philharomonia/MTT
Chung/Montreal SO/Dutoit


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Heifetz also recorded it earlier with Beecham. It's a cracker!

I had Campoli as a lad. I bought it for my dad who loved the piece. Always reminds me of him.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the one I have had since the late 80s:
View attachment 36420


My favourite violin concerto, one of the best concertos regardless of instrument.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Mutter with Karajan and the Berlin Philly.


----------



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

I go with Heifetz/Munch for recordings. However, the best live performance I saw was with Midori in the mid 80s when she was about 15 I think. Too bad her recordings don't match that high point and when I saw her perform it again many years later it didn't have that same spark.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Haydn man said:


> Chung/Montreal SO/Dutoit


I was wondering whether anyone would mention this one.

I don't have a favorite at this time... I'll work on it!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's more or less the only Mendelssohn piece that I do not like. Same with Tchaikovsky, actually - I like more or less everything but the VC. And I do like romantic violin concertos in general. But something in their respective violin concertos rubs me the wrong way. Too much carbs, too little protein or something...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Mendelssohn Violin Concerto seems to be dated. Its glory days seemed to end mid-twentieth century. It doesn't get played much anymore.

Favorite performances?

Jascha Heifetz & also Zino Francescatti.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Stern and Ormandy for me.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Olias said:


> My personal favorite is Hilary Hahn's recording with the Oslo Phil. Great sound quality, passionate performance, and a finale that flies. Plus the coupling of the Shostakovich VC is excellent.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-V...8&qid=1378086577&sr=8-13&keywords=Hilary+Hahn


Yes, an excellent recording!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Zukerman/Bernstein, Grumiaux/Haitink, Stern/Ormandy


Bingo!---My favorites as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kyung-wha Chung on Decca, stunning.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Nadia Salerno-Sonnenberg has the showmanship to really go for it. I saw her do it live, and it was such a frenzy it was like she was chopping cabbage with an axe. Exhilarating.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> The Mendelssohn Violin Concerto seems to be dated. Its glory days seemed to end mid-twentieth century. It doesn't get played much anymore.
> 
> Favorite performances?
> 
> Jascha Heifetz & also Zino Francescatti.


It certainly doesn't get much attention compared with other works frequently talked about on TC. This thread having been last posted over 2 years ago. We have a lot of performance opportunities in this area with a full time orchestra and a number of universities offering numerous student programs. As well as several orchestras with a half dozen performances a year. There is a huge violin competition here every year. And I have never known of this work being performed. Could have missed it I suppose.

Anyhow. I have loved this VC for years with only one version, Silverstein and the Utah Symphony under Abravenel. A never mentioned version which I believe is well done. I decided to explore this work further and sampled most of the great violinists playing it. Read a great survey on Classical Reviews which pointed me towards a number of recordings (thank you Amazon Music Unlimited!). I found two that I believe are among the best out there. Vengerov and Mullova each give stunning performances of this work. I also have Heifetz, Menuhin, Silverstein, and Laredo all of which I like. But Vengerov has become my favorite, I find it addictive listening. Mullova is a hairs breadth behind.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Szigeti/Beecham
Kreisler/Blech
Zukerman/Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Isabelle Faust (violin)/Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado
Kyung Wha Chung (violin) Montreal Symphony Orchestra Dutoit 
Gidon Kremer/ Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.
Liza Ferschtman (violin)/Het Gelders Orkest, Kees Bakels


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> It certainly doesn't get much attention compared with other works frequently talked about on TC. This thread having been last posted over 2 years ago. We have a lot of performance opportunities in this area with a full time orchestra and a number of universities offering numerous student programs. As well as several orchestras with a half dozen performances a year. There is a huge violin competition here every year. And I have never known of this work being performed. Could have missed it I suppose.
> 
> Anyhow. I have loved this VC for years with only one version, Silverstein and the Utah Symphony under Abravenel. A never mentioned version which I believe is well done. I decided to explore this work further and sampled most of the great violinists playing it. Read a great survey on Classical Reviews which pointed me towards a number of recordings (thank you Amazon Music Unlimited!). I found two that I believe are among the best out there. Vengerov and Mullova each give stunning performances of this work. I also have Heifetz, Menuhin, Silverstein, and Laredo all of which I like. But Vengerov has become my favorite, I find it addictive listening. Mullova is a hairs breadth behind.
> View attachment 129109
> ...


I like the Suk/Ancerl/Czech PO recording on Supraphon, but that Vengerov/Masur/Leipzig looks excellent, I'll have to check it out. This is an amazing concerto.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm not normally a huge fan of violin concerti, because I often find the sound of the solo instrument unpleasant. Thus, I'm picky about performances; favoring violinists who can transform their instrument from its natural screechy state into warm, burnished tones. This is one of my favorites alongside Brahms, Barber, Beethoven, Bach, and Prokofiev 1. However, it's not in my upper tier of Mendelssohn works (I would still go for most of the chamber music, the organ sonatas, and Elijah before this). I especially love the gorgeous opening tune the violin spins right from the get-go that establishes the spotlight, and the transition in between the first and second movements that slips us from tragic E minor to pure C major. That being said, I haven't spent time comparing versions- the only one I've loved has been Chung/Dutoit. I found her tone absolutely breathtaking and the orchestral accompaniment downright perfect- I would say it is a can't-miss performance. I've also heard the 1945 Milstein which was the first ever long-playing record. I'm not a huge fan of Milstein's playing, so I found it a bit underwhelming. I want to hear the Menuhin/Furtwangler soon, as I've heard some special things about it. Their recording of the Beethoven concerto is wonderful.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The coda of first movement from Beethoven Op.59 No.2 always reminds me of Mendelssohn Op.64

[ 10:40 ]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> It certainly doesn't get much attention compared with other works frequently talked about on TC. This thread having been last posted over 2 years ago. We have a lot of performance opportunities in this area with a full time orchestra and a number of universities offering numerous student programs. As well as several orchestras with a half dozen performances a year. There is a huge violin competition here every year. And I have never known of this work being performed. Could have missed it I suppose.
> 
> Anyhow. I have loved this VC for years with only one version, Silverstein and the Utah Symphony under Abravenel. A never mentioned version which I believe is well done. I decided to explore this work further and sampled most of the great violinists playing it. Read a great survey on Classical Reviews which pointed me towards a number of recordings (thank you Amazon Music Unlimited!). I found two that I believe are among the best out there. Vengerov and Mullova each give stunning performances of this work. I also have Heifetz, Menuhin, Silverstein, and Laredo all of which I like. But Vengerov has become my favorite, I find it addictive listening. Mullova is a hairs breadth behind.


The Vengerov is my favorite aswell, and thanks to his performance the Mendelssohn violin concerto has became my favorite piece of it's genre.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I want to hear the Menuhin/Furtwangler soon, as I've heard some special things about it. Their recording of the Beethoven concerto is wonderful.


You really should. It's every bit as good as the Beethoven.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mendelssohn...the Rodney Dangerfield of classical music... :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Come on! He almost certainly ranks within the top 100 greatest composers.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Come on! He almost certainly ranks within the top 100 greatest composers.


He got a respectable 19th position at the project finished by member Art Rock two weeks ago.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I must mention these two recordings as Joshua Bell is a fellow Hoosier. I have free streaming access to both through my local library. His first recording is full of energy and spunk. Neville Marriner and the orchestra is top notch. A fine and loveable effort.

Bell's second recording has him much more polished and refined he himself is near faultless. However Norrington and the orchestra are merely adequate and sound like they are playing from the basement.

While I love Bell, I have to put these two offerings back in the pack behind my favorites Vengerov and Mullova.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I'm not normally a huge fan of violin concerti, because I often find the sound of the solo instrument unpleasant. Thus, I'm picky about performances; favoring violinists who can transform their instrument from its natural screechy state into warm, burnished tones. This is one of my favorites alongside Brahms, Barber, Beethoven, Bach, and Prokofiev 1. However, it's not in my upper tier of Mendelssohn works (I would still go for most of the chamber music, the organ sonatas, and Elijah before this). I especially love the gorgeous opening tune the violin spins right from the get-go that establishes the spotlight, and the transition in between the first and second movements that slips us from tragic E minor to pure C major. That being said, I haven't spent time comparing versions- the only one I've loved has been Chung/Dutoit. I found her tone absolutely breathtaking and the orchestral accompaniment downright perfect- I would say it is a can't-miss performance. I've also heard the 1945 Milstein which was the first ever long-playing record. I'm not a huge fan of Milstein's playing, so I found it a bit underwhelming. I want to hear the Menuhin/Furtwangler soon, as I've heard some special things about it. Their recording of the Beethoven concerto is wonderful.


Since posting this, I've listened to the Menuhin/Furtwangler. Very soulful, as could be expected. But while hearing it, I just didn't enjoy the work as much as I have in the past, especially finding the finale rondo theme incredibly irritating. I am really just not much of a fan of violin concerti. Even the ones I like I don't particularly enjoy hearing often or comparing versions. I can listen to the piano, cello, organ, horn, etc all day, but I can't take the violin in large sittings. Nor the flute, for that matter.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I also think the Chung/Previn Mendelssohn is my favorite. I have one version paired with Tchaikovsky. Unless you wish to dig into older versions on the market I would not worry too much about missing anything in the last 20 years, and I have a few versions. If you have not listen to Mozart flute works, that might warm you up to the flute. Galway/Rampal for starters.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allerius said:


> He got a respectable 19th position at the project finished by member Art Rock two weeks ago.


Mendelssohn ranks very high on my list, but I find the ranking you cited to be laughable, or any other TC rankings for that matter.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Yes, a difficult piece to play badly!


As I happen to be working on it right now, I wish that were true.  But I know what you mean. Nathan Milstein called it perfect from start to finish, and thought only the Beethoven concerto more worthy. It has great balance, both technically and aesthetically -- excitement and lyricism, wit and drama, elegance and brio. Here's a recommendation that may be unexpected -- Joshua Bell! This CD features Bell's own cadenzas in both the Beethoven and Mendelssohn concertos. Not too surprising in the case of the former, as Beethoven only wrote his own cadenza for the piano version, but unusual for the latter, as Mendelssohn does supply a first movement cadenza.
Edit: I now see Oldhoosierdude has already mentioned Mr. Bell. So not so unexpected a recommendation. Still good, though.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Bigbang said:


> I also think the Chung/Previn Mendelssohn is my favorite. I have one version paired with Tchaikovsky. Unless you wish to dig into older versions on the market I would not worry too much about missing anything in the last 20 years, and I have a few versions. If you have not listen to Mozart flute works, that might warm you up to the flute. Galway/Rampal for starters.


Also, it's worth keeping in mind that the modern flute wasn't invented until 1847, so Mozart (and Mendelssohn, for that matter), would have composed their music for the old flute, a very different instrument often referred to as the "traverso". It's harder to play than a modern flute (hence its gradual fall into disuse in the late 19th century) but imo can be a revelation in expert hands, for example, the great Lisa Beznosiuk, here accompanied by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music.





As for the Mendelssohn violin concerto, check out this version by current LA Philharmonic principal Denis Bouriakov and an orchestra composed entirely of flutes:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

IME, The Mendelssohn VC is a very popular concerto....of all the violin concerti I've performed, I think that Beethoven and Mendelssohn are the most frequently played.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My opinion, this is the benchmark recording


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> IME, The Mendelssohn VC is a very popular concerto....of all the violin concerti I've performed, I think that Beethoven and Mendelssohn are the most frequently played.


I think we're ready for a bassoon version, Heck. Maybe with an all-bassoon orchestra.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

fluteman said:


> Also, it's worth keeping in mind that the modern flute wasn't invented until 1847, so Mozart (and Mendelssohn, for that matter), would have composed their music for the old flute, a very different instrument often referred to as the "traverso". It's harder to play than a modern flute (hence its gradual fall into disuse in the late 19th century) but imo can be a revelation in expert hands, for example, the great Lisa Beznosiuk, here accompanied by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listened to both. Pretty cool on the flute Mendelssohn. To listen once in a while is ok but I can see how I would keep trying to think violin so would be taxing perhaps to hear over and over. I have never been big on transcriptions.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Bigbang said:


> Listened to both. Pretty cool on the flute Mendelssohn. To listen once in a while is ok but I can see how I would keep trying to think violin so would be taxing perhaps to hear over and over. I have never been big on transcriptions.


Agree on both counts.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

fluteman said:


> As I happen to be working on it right now, I wish that were true.  But I know what you mean. Nathan Milstein called it perfect from start to finish, and thought only the Beethoven concerto more worthy. It has great balance, both technically and aesthetically -- excitement and lyricism, wit and drama, elegance and brio. Here's a recommendation that may be unexpected -- Joshua Bell! This CD features Bell's own cadenzas in both the Beethoven and Mendelssohn concertos. Not too surprising in the case of the former, as Beethoven only wrote his own cadenza for the piano version, but unusual for the latter, as Mendelssohn does supply a first movement cadenza.
> Edit: I now see Oldhoosierdude has already mentioned Mr. Bell. So not so unexpected a recommendation. Still good, though.
> 
> View attachment 130327


Question: I have Beethoven violin concerto with Gidon Kremer/Harnoncourt-Teldec. Anyway, they use a cadenza (piano version) and say they have Beethoven own authority to do so. I have the naxos piano version of OP.61 of Beethoven. This bugs me that they did this as it is a recording so interrupts the flow of the music. In a concert so be it but not in a recording. So is this transcription used in this recording the same as in the piano version? I have not listen to either in years but I cannot grasp the point in using it in a violin version.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Bigbang said:


> Question: I have Beethoven violin concerto with Gidon Kremer/Harnoncourt-Teldec. Anyway, they use a cadenza (piano version) and say they have Beethoven own authority to do so. I have the naxos piano version of OP.61 of Beethoven. This bugs me that they did this as it is a recording so interrupts the flow of the music. In a concert so be it but not in a recording. So is this transcription used in this recording the same as in the piano version? I have not listen to either in years but I cannot grasp the point in using it in a violin version.


Many violinists use a transcription of the cadenza Beethoven wrote for the piano version. I think it's absolutely dreadful, but YMMV. (I'm not a big fan of the piano version of the violin concerto to begin with. Beethoven's publisher wanted it and was willing to pay for it, otherwise I doubt it would exist.) If you want to hear it played by a great violinist in a famous recording, try this one with Wolfgang Schneiderhan and decide for yourself.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bigbang said:


> Question: I have Beethoven violin concerto with Gidon Kremer/Harnoncourt-Teldec. Anyway, they use a cadenza (piano version) and *say they have Beethoven own authority to do so.* I have the naxos piano version of OP.61 of Beethoven. This bugs me that they did this as it is a recording so interrupts the flow of the music. In a concert so be it but not in a recording. So is this transcription used in this recording the same as in the piano version? I have not listen to either in years but I cannot grasp the point in using it in a violin version.


This is nonsense. Beethoven arranged the concerto for piano and the cadenza is taken from it but arranged by some modernist geek and sounds utterly dreadful. There are quite a few versions that draw upon this cadenza for violin and drum quite effectively.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

fluteman said:


> Many violinists use a transcription of the cadenza Beethoven wrote for the piano version. I think it's absolutely dreadful, but YMMV. (I'm not a big fan of the piano version of the violin concerto to begin with. Beethoven's publisher wanted it and was willing to pay for it, otherwise I doubt it would exist.) If you want to hear it played by a great violinist in a famous recording, try this one with Wolfgang Schneiderhan and decide for yourself.


I own this in the cheap DG Musikfest label. I like it but have no opinion really one way or another. Will listen again and compare to others...I know Fritz Kreisler is used in some versions. I was really bringing up the piano vs violin aspect to it.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

DavidA said:


> This is nonsense. Beethoven arranged the concerto for piano and the cadenza is taken from it but arranged by some modernist geek and sounds utterly dreadful. There are quite a few versions that draw upon this cadenza for violin and drum quite effectively.


I realized I am quoting something but cannot remember where I read it but I pulled out my cd and read the notes, and no mention of it. The notes state Gidon Kremer used a transcription with piano and he apparently injected his ideas as well. Either way, I like the overall work but not a piano in this part. If one wants to hear the entire piano version, that is one thing but I do not like it in this work.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Out of curiosity I listened to this on Amazon. I have heard other Ray Chen offerings on my local radio and he seems to always give a good account. After listening to his Mendelssohn I must say he and Harding with the orchestra outdid themselves on this one. Another excellent performance for you. Chen and the orchestra blend perfectly, which I find most striking, the sound recording is about as good as can be.

I am not looking for another Mendelssohn VC recording so I will not purchase at its current price point new, used and dowload. But if I ever see a bargain I probably won't hesitate.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Check your library system if they use Freegal. I just found it for free to stream and download...will listen later...Mozart not too bad either.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Having listened to the work twice in the last few days I was impressed by both recordings - Ibragimova's is sweet and Faust's is a typical example of her art (superb playing, the work appears newly thought through but loses none of the virtues we look for). Faust's is a must have.


----------



## Geoff48 (Aug 15, 2020)

The Mendelssohn Concerto was one of the first classical works I got to know. Played by Menuhin with Enesco on the podium. And for me it is still a special piece and the youthful Menuhin, it was recorded in 1938, unequalled. And whilst the Furtwangler is often praised, to me it is less lithe and Menuhin does not have his earlier sweetness of tone. Which does not mean that Menuhin was not still capable of greatness and his stereo version with Kurtz is pretty fine.
It’s a pity David Oistrakh never recorded the Concerto in his later years. I once heard a pirated version conducted by Gauk on Fidelio which was as good as it gets despite a very poor recording. Had he persuaded EMI to let him record it with Klemperer, a notable Mendelssohn interpreter, or Szell it would probably have been unbeatable.
The one version I’ve never liked was that of Heifetz either with Munch or Beecham. Sure he was technically brilliant but he seemed to skate over the music treating it solely as a vehicle for his brilliance, making it seem superficial and removing any heart from the Concerto thus playing into the hands of Mendelssohn critics who felt that a composer had to suffer for his art to be worthwhile.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I’ve always liked the Szigeti/Beecham and Friesler/Blech among older versions and Zukerman/Bernstein in stereo.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Schneiderhan / Fricsay

and

Huggett / Mackerras

have fortunately cured my latent completistic tendencies as to this concerto.


----------

